# snelly's birthday bash



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barbara and me have just arrived home after a great weekend at snelly's birthday bash, so thanks to Shane for a great weekend, nice to meet everyone and a big thanks to Dave & Steve for the wiring job.  

A special thanks to Paul (musicman) for the music and the karaoke, it was all very good, but please Shane do not give up your day job :wink:

Hope everyone got home safely, it took us over 5 hrs. to get home from Brownhills today and it usually takes 2hrs.

barbara N bob


----------

